
The Magazine: The Book (Year One), Free Download - Flenser
https://the-magazine.com/ebook
======
symmetricsaurus
In case you missed it they are also shutting down. [1]

It's unfortunate, I think, since the model for a publication was interesting.

[1]: [http://glog.glennf.com/blog/2014/10/8/the-magazine-is-
making...](http://glog.glennf.com/blog/2014/10/8/the-magazine-is-making-a-
book-again-and-shutting-down-what)

~~~
Osmium
And notable they were profitable the entire time, no less. Very sad to see
them go. Consistently high quality. If anything, there was too much high
quality output to keep up with...

------
tcskeptic
I'd love to understand the declining subscription rate more fully. I know that
for me, though I am a The Magazine subscriber, and enjoyed the writing
immensely, it never even had the mindshare that a paper magazine had. Maybe it
was because it didn't require that I pick it up from the mail each issue and
at least see the cover, maybe flip through it. I also don't ever just happen
to see it lying around the house and pick it up to read. I have to
intentionally go looking for it. And notifications feel very different, very
intrusive and not serendipitous at all. Not sure what the solution is, just my
observations.

~~~
mcmancini
I had a subscription in the beginning and cancelled it. I was expecting
something along the lines of a high-tech New Yorker, but The Magazine never
met my expectations.

There was also a level of pretense and hipsterism in The Magazine that was
really off-putting (it starts with the name even!). Of course, the New Yorker
is even more guilty (cf. diacritics and refusal to acknowledge the existence
of "flyover country"), but in the case of the New Yorker, the quality of the
long-form reporting is phenomenal. I guess you could say I came for the
reporting, and stayed for the rest. With The Magazine, there was an article
every other issue or so that was of great interest, and the rest were "meh".

When I look at the list of authors for The Magazine, I see many forming a
loose-knit group of friends and associates. I think that kind of sums it up
for me: it was a product written for each other, not for the wider public.

